
Original IBM PC (Intel 8088) in Javascript with Visicalc - benwen
http://jsmachines.net/ 
======
ck2
For some reason I get a control-L (^L) after every character I type which
makes this usable for me but it sure brings back some nostalgia!

Ah okay the keyboard was only broken in firefox but it works in chrome.

My instinct immediately made me type _prompt $p$g_ from something buried keep
in my memory!

Basic works and you can make a program within a program within a browser. Ha.

~~~
pjmlp
I also managed to remember some of the Edlin's commands.

~~~
acheron
I could use the basic functions of Edlin back then, when I was 7 or 8, but I
have absolutely no idea how to do anything with it anymore. I'd have to look
it up.

Totally recognized the grandparent post's _prompt $p$g_ though.

------
pwang
Wow, this is awesome! How can I upload original disk images? Can we get an
8086 emulator with VGA? I would love to have all of my old games & software
available in the browser. (Scorched Earth, Infocom, Sierra, etc.)

~~~
m_st
+1 for Scorched Earth, the mother of all games :-)

------
olgeni
PC-DOS disk 2 has debug.com too. With the "A" command you can program fun
things in assembler and save to com files :)

(color video memory at B800:0000)

------
pwpwp
Run Visicalc by loading it using the menu and "Load Drive", then enter "vc" +
return.

------
iuguy
This is awesome, I've yet to figure out a practical use for it. I might try
running something like CP/M-86 on it though!

------
dahlia1
Fantastic. I know I can view the source but is packaged up somewhere with a
readme?

------
DanielBMarkham
Neat.

First thing I did was run BASIC and start poking and peeking. Ah, the good old
days.

------
joezydeco

      basica b:donkey.bas
    

Wonderful.

